# Elysium Gul'dan sucht (MH / BT)



## GulElysium (19. März 2008)

Elysium sucht neue engagierte und langfristige Mitglieder (MH 5/5, BT 7/9)

Als Verstärkung unseres derzeitigen Kaders und zur Vorbereitung auf Illidan, Sunwell und WotLK suchen wir im Moment folgende Klassen:

    * Elemental Shaman
    * Enhancement Shaman
    * Hunter 
    * Shadowpriest
    * Feral Druid


Was bieten wir?

    * ein seit dem WoW-Classic-Release Raidteam , dass viel Erfahrung in allen Instanzen vorweisen kann
    * Mount Hyjal 5/5 Black Temple 7/9
    * Gute Gildenatmosphäre und ehrgeizige Mitspieler
    * 3 Raidtage pro ID
    * Forum, Homepage, TS2
    * einen sofortigen und vollwertigen Raidplatz


Was erwarten wir?

    * Ausreichend Spielerfahrung. 
    * Ein gutes Spielverständnis mit ausreichend Knowhow der jeweiligen Klasse.
    * Gute Lernfähigkeit Encounter betreffend, ihr solltet nicht auf dem Schlauch stehen!
    * 3 Abende die Woche zwischen 18:00 und 23:00 Zeit zum raiden.
    * Bereitschaft zum Farmen von Pots und anderen Consumables.
    * Euer Schwerpunkt sollte genauso wie das Equipment und die Skillung eures Charakters zu 100% im PVE   
       liegen.
    * Black Tempel und Mount Hyjal Zugang wäre ein großes Plus, ist aber keine grundsätzliche Pflicht
    * funktionstüchtiges Headset um aktiv am Raid- und Gildengeschehen teilnehmen zu können, sowie einen   
       TS2-Client
    * Intergration innerhalb des Raids ist ein Muss, und nicht nur das Erscheinen zu Raids
    * Ehrgeiz alle Encounter mit voller Konzentration und optimalem Einsatz anzugehen
    * Teamfähigkeit, Kritikfähigkeit
    * Solltest du dich or 2.4 bewerben wollen sind die Phiolen noch von Nöten!

Unsere Raidzeiten (Richtwerte!!):

    * Montag u. Mittwoch: 18:00 - 23:00 Uhr
    * Sonntag: 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr

Ansprechpartner:

Sengeldarus / Necca (Calm) / Bube / Dragnar

www.elysiumraid.de.vu


----------



## Melian (21. März 2008)

Sucht ihr eventuell noch einen Off/Deffkrieger in Kombi mit dem Schattenpriester?

(hyla/bt vorhanden bei beiden)


----------



## Cumirion (23. März 2008)

/push


----------



## Dalmus (23. März 2008)

Cumirion schrieb:


> /push


Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich push-Beiträge hasse wie die Pest...
Hab ich da oben einfach nur übersehen für welche Fraktion ihr sucht?

Bei Stellenanzeigen steht ja auch die Branche dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cumirion (24. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich push-Beiträge hasse wie die Pest...
> Hab ich da oben einfach nur übersehen für welche Fraktion ihr sucht?
> 
> Bei Stellenanzeigen steht ja auch die Branche dabei.
> ...




Allianzspiele sind gesucht.


----------

